# Cost of living in Melbourne!!!



## ashish_sharma_1982

Hi,

I am planning to move to Melbourne this July, with my wife and a 1 year old child. I am planning search for a job once I reach there. I am into Software Development with 10 years of experience.

Could anyone please answer my following queries:
1) How is the IT job market in Melbourne for the DOT NET skill-set? Are 6 weeks enough to secure a job?
2) What is the average cost of living in Melbourne for a family for 3? I am looking for a decent house for a family and I am willing to travel up to 45 minutes everyday to work.
3) What is the minimum salary that should be good enough for a decent lifestyle?

Thanks for your time.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## Theoilman

I'm also interested to hear some opinions on this. I'm planning to apply to some jobs at Monash and University of Melbourne; any comments on areas to live in around each school and cost of living for those areas?


----------



## natasha1

The Victoria government has a good website providing information about living in VIC.


----------

